# Care About the State of U.S. Politics?



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi there Kindle readers,

This is my third topic on Kindle Boards. _Luke2 - In the Power and Spirit of Luke the Apostle_ is a Christian political novel, co-written with my brother George. It has some fantastic reviews from pastors and people of faith. Here is just one:

*Review from Gary Borgstede, CAO & Associate Pastor at Church of the King; President & Founder of The Make It Happen Learning Institute:*
"The fictional plot of a Christian Vice-President of the United States becoming President through the untimely heart attack of the President is a very interesting beginning of the book. Additionally, I think you did a great job illustrating with your words the current day cultural tensions that a Christian President might in fact grapple with in the political arena including the risk of impeachment for being a true Christian and publicly exercising such beliefs in the White House. Strengthening family values, putting prayer and teaching of Creationism in schools, rebalancing the power of separation of church and state in favor of our Founding Father's original intent, developing practical opinion poll technology to help foster and support a government of the people, by the people, and for the people (although I'm personally conflicted with the fictional idea of elections determined by an ITV system and also the idea of wire tapping individual cell phones as referenced on page 209 regarding the supercomputer "Watson" system) are all very important social policy issues that modern day Christians must effectively address to see the values of the kingdom of God reflected in our modern societies. In summary, I think your fictional book does a good job of bringing current issues of faith to the forefront of Christian spiritual leadership responsibility in politics. Thank you for giving me the opportunity to review your book and I pray that the Lord will bless your work to advance the kingdom of God in our world today! Many blessings!"

If you are not a person of faith, the novel offers some creative ideas for future uses of *existing* technology. I hope you give it a shot. Here is the link: 

Have a great day,
John Altson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

John --------------------

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Dear Kindle Readers
I wish you a Merry Christmas and thank you for your business.


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Dear Kindle readers
Happy New Year and thank you for your business.


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Dear Kindle Readers

We almost went over the fiscal cliff and still suffer from a dysfunctional government. In this book, the main character tries to fix it, armed with the power of prayer.

Thank you for your business.

I wish you a joy-filled week.


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello, dear Kindle readers

Again, many thanks for your business. My new book "The Id from Eden" will be coming out in the next two weeks. A notice will follow..

Have a great week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi, Kindle readers

Here is another review for you:

*Review from Dr. Max High, Pastor, Grace Christian Church of Fort Wayne:*

"Luke2 In the power and spirit of Luke the Apostle is the gripping tale of a fictional Christian president (President Harris) who finds himself at the helm of the ship of state. This is a very well written account of what it might be like to have a president who actually tries to put his Christian principles into action while in the white house. He faces all too believable opposition from forces within congress who acting as an army of Satan try to quell the advance of a return to the constitutional government of our countries forefathers. In the very end of the book we find America dealing with a middle east that's on fire and we must search our on faith to ask ourselves, 'Are we ready for the second coming of Christ?' and 'could this be the time that Christ returns?'"


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle readers

Here is another good review:

*Review of Luke2 from Stacy Williams, Senior Pastor at Edgefield First Baptist Church (Georgia):*
I enjoyed the first part where the action was with Luke taking over as President. The parts with cabinet members and technical political policies bogged me down a bit, but I enjoyed the Christian perspective of it. I was curious enough about what was going to happen to keep reading through. Things picked up again, for me, when Alex was taken hostage and I read through the rest quite easily. I liked the ambiguous ending. I think it is the best way to end the novel. I also like the study materials in the back.

Congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good day, dear Kindle readers

Thank you for your business and please checkout our brand new sci-fi novel, "The Id from Eden."

Have a great day!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good day, dear Kindle readers.

Thanks, again, for your business.

We had three feet of snow yesterday and may not get out for days. ;.(


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle readers

It's blustery and cold here in CT. Can springtime be around the corner?

Thank you for your business and have a great week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle readers

_The squester is coming._ You must care about dysfuntion in our government. You might wish to read how a Christian Fundamentalist president might fix things for the better.

*Review of Luke2 from Pastor Bob Paquet, Ph.D.:*In a time when our nation is faced with perhaps some of the greatest challenges in its history, "Luke2: In the Power and Spirit of Luke the Apostle", provides some real food for thought. What if we elected a real born again Christian President who was not interested in political correctness, whose goal was not to please man but to please God? Imagine&#8230;. a politician who was dedicated to seeking the Lord, who actually prayed in public, who acknowledged Jesus publicly as his Lord and Savior&#8230;.imagine. This book not only provides some insight into what might happen but, in my opinion, provides some very practical ideas that should be considered by our leaders. 
The authors have not only written the book in such a way as to continually hold your interest, they have provided a totally new meaning to a, "government of the people, by the people and for the people." In a time when "common sense" has died this book actually brings it back to life.
I also discovered that the book seemed to say, in a variety of ways, "Politically incorrect IS correct." I strongly recommend that everyone consider giving a copy of this book to their representatives in government, teachers in their public schools, and to the clergy in their churches. What if&#8230;.? If not me who? If not now when?


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, dear Kindle Readers

Thank you for your business and have a great week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, dear Kindle Readers

Thank you for your continued business.

Happy Daylight Saving Time!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle Readers

Happy St. Patrick's Day and thank you for your business!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Dear Kindle Readers

Washington needs some serious help now. Many ideas in this book - think about it.

Thank you for your business and have a great day!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Have a joyous Easter, Kindle readers!

Thank your for your business...


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi, Kindle readers

How would the power of God help fix our broken politics? Read on...


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi, Kindle readers

Thank you for your business.

Promotion coming in a week or so!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle Readers.

Thank you for your business and watch for a promotion next week.


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning Kindle readers


***********************

A free Kindle version to the first 24 readers who respond. Just shoot me a note with your e-mail!


************************


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank you for your business, dear Kindle Readers

Have a great Mothers' Day!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good Morning, Kindle readers

Thank you for your business and have a great week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Dear Kindle Readers

Thank you for your business. Have a safe and wonderful Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle Readers

Thank you for your business and have a wonderful week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good Morning dear Kindle readers

Thank you for you business and enjoy the day!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Happy Fathers Day, Kindle readers

This is a great book for dad; check it out on Amazon...


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good Morning, Kindle readers

Thank you for your business and have a great day!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle readers

*Maybe this book answers some of your questions about what could be done in the U.S.!*
Thank you for your business and have a great week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good Morning, Kindle readers

Enjoying summer? Have a great day!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good day, Kindle readers

Thank you for your business and have a great week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle readers

Thank you for your business and have a joy-filled week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle readers

Are you enjoying youir summer? Here is some good reading for you.

Have a great week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle readers

Have a great week...


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle readers

Have a wonderful week and thank you for your business!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle Readers

Thank you for your business and have a wonderful Labor Day Weekend!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

To war or not to war?

What would a Christian Fundamentalist do?


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindlers

Thank you for your business and have a great week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good day, Kindle Readers

Ready to shut dow the government?

Maybe you should read this book?

Have a great week and thanks for your business.


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle readers

You gotta be concerned about what's (not) happening in Washington! Better read this bok...

Thank you for your business and have a great week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good Morning, Kindle Readers

With Washington out of control, perhaps you should read this book!

Have a great week, and thanks for your business.


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Happy Columbus Day, Kindle readers

Have a great week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey, Kindle readers

Ready for the next crisis?

Better read this book...


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi, Kindle readers

I'm about to publish a children's book on vegetables, A-Z. Please watch for it soon. Kids will love it and you will too.

Have a great week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle readers

Thank you for your business and have a great week...


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello, Kindle Readers

Check out my latest children's book on Amazon: Veggies. A-Z. It has some wonderful artwork by a young, talented artist.

Have a great week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good Morning, Kindle Readers

Have a wonderful week!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning, Kindle readers

Thank you for your business and have a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

Good Morning, Kindle readers

It's Cyber Monday tomorrow. If you send me an email tomorrow, I'll send you a free Kindle version.

([email protected])

Have a great day!


----------



## JALTSON (Dec 2, 2012)

H, folks

Regrettably, this is my last post. I offered free Kindle books on Cyber Monday and got no takers.

Oh well.

Have a great Christmas holiday.


----------

